# Relocate "Users" folder to another drive - Win 8.1 Pro



## dannybz

I read somewhere, I don't remember where exactly, that it was possible to move the "Users" folder from the main drive SSD to a secondary drive HDD. The SSD would only be used for programs and the OS files, while the "Users" folder will be located the HDD and save some space in my SSD. If I can recall, the process went something like this:

1. Install the operating system, normal, with only 1 User, which automatically has Admin rights.
2. After login in, we would tweak with the Registry and some other places... (This part is what I dont remember)
3. After the system is set with all the changes, we would create a User with Admin rights.
4. We log off and sign in with the new user we created. A new "Users" folder is created in the HDD along with all the new user files, i.e, Documents, Pictures, Movies, AppData, etc.
5. The user that was created upon Installation of the OS is deleted along with the "Users" folder located in the SSD.

I need to know the complete process to avoid crashes and system damages. I will be installing Windows 8.1 Pro x64. There is a website  that says that we should NOT move the Users folder published October 2013, while there is another website  that explains the process only that this is dated March 2012 before Win 8.1.

Please advise, and let me know if the move is possible and how. Would this affect updates, Win App installations by other users?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Do not attempt to move the users folder as that is part of your user profile
All manner of problems will result

I have read the details on the site that says how to do it
I have to say that it is a site that I hold in quite high regard for the good info it publishes and the detail of the instructions provided

However I would rather go with what the Microsoft detailed document says


> This setting should be used only in a test environment. By changing the default location of the user profile directories or program data folders to a volume other than the System volume, you will not be able to service your Windows installation. Any updates, fixes, or service packs will fail to be applied to the installation. Microsoft does not recommend that you change the location of the user profile directories or program data folders.


HOWEVER the pictures, music and docs can be stored anywhere you wish - on another disc indeed or on another drive eg. partition

I have such an arrangement on tis computer, a triple 8, 7 and XP boot - screenshot - personal data

BUT the actual users folder must remain on the OS drive


----------



## dannybz

How would you advise best way to move the Pictures/Music/ etc and the rest of the folders to another drive. Create a folder in the other drive, for example:

D:Users/UserName/Pictures

Can this process be made automatic for other users that I create in the future, once they sign in for the first time?

I understand that various OS boots can share files. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am unsure as to which stage of the installation on the SSD you are at
You do not need Users - you simply need
a folder for each user and the sub folders for pics, music, doc or whatever you wish


You can then if you wish also create another Library on the SSD put for the HDD
as of course the various files are not actually stored in the Library, you should think of it as the index to them


Libraries are collections where you can get to all your documents, music, pictures, and other files in one single place. In some ways, a library works like a folder: you can use it to browse and sort files. But unlike a folder, a library gathers files that are stored in several locations. This is a subtle, but important, difference. Libraries don't actually store your items. They pull from included folders that contain your items, and let you access and arrange the items in different ways. For example, if you have music files in folders on your PC, a shared folder on your network or homegroup, and/or on an external drive, you can include these folders in your Music library so that you can access all of your music files from your Music library.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am signing off re the Libraries I thought you may appreciate a little bit of HOW
Please see my post 2
Although it was on a different issue it explains the Libraries, then you can open those personal data items from the Library on the SSD

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1120365-file-history-not-working-right.html


----------



## dannybz

Thanks for the advise Macboatmaster. 

If I was to create the folders for the various items (Pics, Photos, etc) for all the users and myself. 

At the moment, this is my documents properties (attachment). After I create a folder in my HDD, can I go ahead and delete both of the locations listed in the properties and add the location pointing to the folder on my HDD, right? This should not cause problems I guess.

One last piece of advise from you: it is better to partition a 1T HDD into two or just use it as is, for faster reading/operating I am speaking.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster

DO NOT move or delete your user folder on the SSD
Simply copy and paste the contents by way only of the pictures, docs, music etc in otherwords those personal files NOT the whole folder


The reason being that in each of those folders are hidden files that must stay where they are.


So for instance on the 1TB conventional drive you create in whichever partition you decide a folder named
Adrian and whatever else you wish on the name


You then create your music folder
again that may have sub folders as you wish
You then copy and paste the contents of the music folder - but only the music files from there existing location to that new location


When you are content that they are in the correct location and all in order you may then delete them from the OS disc


Of course if you are taking the recommended precautions you will have a backup of them on an external drive


You then build your new Libraries as on the previous link to the new location


You repeat that exercise with whatever other personal data files you wish for Adrian and other users.


Re the 1TB disk - I would partition it - doing so will make no noticeable difference to the speed - at least not that you will be able to measure.


How of course you partition depends on your requirements.


----------

